# school ranks and rental



## snjm (Apr 22, 2010)

I will work in Markham. I am trying to identify the place of my rental based on the schools that I will select for my daughters 6 years and 3 years. How can I know the school ranks in the area ? is there a report about school ranks and its level of education ?

I need to rent an apartment 2 or 3 bedrooms with all amenities as: swimming pools, GYM/exercise room, 24 hours security, Tennis or Squash courts, kids area, etc and be close to shopping areas and not an isolated place. 
Which places would you recommend? and which websites would I use to identify a rental, I need only reliable sites.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

snjm said:


> I will work in Markham. I am trying to identify the place of my rental based on the schools that I will select for my daughters 6 years and 3 years. How can I know the school ranks in the area ? is there a report about school ranks and its level of education ?
> 
> I need to rent an apartment 2 or 3 bedrooms with all amenities as: swimming pools, GYM/exercise room, 24 hours security, Tennis or Squash courts, kids area, etc and be close to shopping areas and not an isolated place.
> Which places would you recommend? and which websites would I use to identify a rental, I need only reliable sites.


For rentals go to Kiiji, Craiglist or Apartments for Rent Toronto | Toronto Apartments | Rent Toronto. With amenities as you describe I assume you will be on a high income.

The schools will be dependent on where you live. You will require to use schools within the cachment area.


----------



## snjm (Apr 22, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> For rentals go to Kiiji, Craiglist or Apartments for Rent Toronto | Toronto Apartments | Rent Toronto. With amenities as you describe I assume you will be on a high income.
> 
> The schools will be dependent on where you live. You will require to use schools within the cachment area.


Thanks for your prompt feedback and help. Is there a website on which I can see the school ranking. I need to live around the school I will select for my kids. so my place will be dependant on the high rank school in Markham area or close cities like Missisauga. in general I would like to know your visions about where are high rank schools and the document of their ranking.
Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

snjm said:


> Thanks for your prompt feedback and help. Is there a website on which I can see the school ranking. I need to live around the school I will select for my kids. so my place will be dependant on the high rank school in Markham area or close cities like Missisauga. in general I would like to know your visions about where are high rank schools and the document of their ranking.
> Thanks


Go to:- The Fraser Institute - Report Cards - School Performance - Ontario


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Markham and Mississauga are on opposite sides of Toronto in the GTA


----------

